# Best Leopard Gecko Light Times?



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello!

Just a quick question about lighting for Leo's really,

I know they don't really need a daytime light, but I prefer having one, warms the rocks up more and just makes it feel more like a sun cycle for Lola (My Leopard Gecko)

anyway!

I have a timer plug that turns the Lola's light on a 9am and then turns off at 9pm, It probably doesn't matter that much, BUT I was wondering if there are better and healthier times for the lights to turn on and off?

Probably a stupid question but the lights just went off and it made me think aha

you guys advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

I personally would use an energy saving (or other non-heat producing) bulb for lighting. Your heat requirements should be regulated with a constant heat mat/cable setup and adding heat from above should be unnecessary as it's usually quite tough to regulate the kind of radiated heat even spotlamps can produce alongside sufficient belly-heat that leos require.

The 12 hour photoperiod sounds fine enough though...


----------



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, I have a UTH as I know Leo's get their heat through their bellies 

Just wanted to know good times for a light if you chose to use one 

your advice helped though!
thankyou greatly!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Leos still use a standard circadian rhythm they have just evolved to utilise this light and energy from light in a crepuscular way.

So light and energy from light should be provided as part of a standard day/night cycle.

You can then let them get on with wild like self regulation as x hundred million years of wild development has equipped them to utilise.

John


----------



## Cbmwilletts (Jan 21, 2014)

My light is on a 12 hour timer 8-8 and they seem happy enough, I haven't found any information to suggest otherwise


----------



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys 

That's why I use a light, not really for heat but for a day and night cycle for lola 

and yeah, I guess 9am to 9pm is fine then 
I thought it would be, I was just curious to be honest.

Thank-you for all the help though!


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

I light my leos viv with an Arcadia Natural Sunlight 2% UVB from 8am to 8pm and yes they do come out during the day to bask


----------



## Cbmwilletts (Jan 21, 2014)

On that point, is there a specific time you should feed them?


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

UV/Full spectrum tubes.
LED stripes/spotlights (little to 0 heat - mains operated ones tend to be brighter than battery ones in my experience)
Light emitting bulb (As used as a heat source and stat'ed or a Energy saver as pointed out for just light  )

Are all great ways to add light to a rather dark enclosure or to stimulate a day and night cycle 

12 hours is pretty much the average of what people like to give light wise across the board with reptiles, with some people reducing to 10 in the winter as a season change 



Cbmwilletts said:


> On that point, is there a specific time you should feed them?


When i had them i fed at lights out/evening like i now do with both my cresties and snakes : victory:


----------



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

I use a light emitting bulb 

and I feed mine at lights out at 9, She soon wakes up and has a big feast :lol2:


----------

